# Project Stumpbroke Husky 345 sleeper



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

This will be a fun project. Take an unassuming plastic cased homeowner saw & put a hot rod 346xp cyl on it. I know it's been done before, but I figured I'd post it anywhoo.

I'm starting out with a 2002 345 that has seen your average usage. Not completely worn out, but could use a freshening up. Not sure how I talked the customer into letting me go this far with it, but I won't argue. He was fine with an aftermarket top end so I found a kit on ebay that came with the OEM upgraded boot clamp, OEM full gasket set, OEM pin bearing, OEM carb mount, and OEM decomp valve. I upgraded the boot & mount to the 357xp since I'll be useing a 357 carb. I had the used 350 cyl base already here.






I've got all the parts cleaned & ready to start test fitting the cyl to make sure it fits the case.


----------



## R DeLawter (Jul 26, 2012)

Go for it.
I will be watching all the way, along with many others.
You do excellent with the pictures.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

First I installed the crank & cyl base.





The base is secured via bolts that go through the underside of the case.





It's hard to tell but the cyl is hitting the clutch side of the case & won't sit flat. 





I relieved one of the case ribs to allow for it to set flat. I may remove more once I machine the cyl.





It all bolts together just like a 350 would now. I'm ready to take the timing # of the aftermarket cyl.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

R DeLawter said:


> Go for it.
> I will be watching all the way, along with many others.
> You do excellent with the pictures.



Thanks, not bad for a less than $100.00 kodak easy share camera & my shaky hands. Sometimes I shake like a dog poopin a peach seed.:msp_scared:


----------



## rattler362 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpy i got a 345 out in the shop waiting on a handle.Thank's forposting this thread that will make a hot little #


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

I marked the piston at the bottom of the exhaust port with the piston @TDC so I can see how much room I have to drop the jug. Looks like I won't have to worry about taking it to far & free porting.





The cyl doesn't look to to bad for an after market. Honestly it's better than most that I've dealt with.

















I went ahead & measured the bore & piston before I done any machining. It all came out real nice except for the ring gap which was a few thousandths over looser than what I would like, but still in the good range. I ended up with .013" end gap, and .0036" skirt clearance.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

rattler362 said:


> Stumpy i got a 345 out in the shop waiting on a handle.Thank's forposting this thread that will make a hot little #



Which handle you need??


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> ...
> It's hard to tell but the cyl is hitting the clutch side of the case & won't sit flat.
> 
> 
> ...



No surprice there!


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jul 26, 2012)

another great thread


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> No surprice there!



Not really. It's all been done before prolly by better people, but it's what I'm playin with right now:msp_biggrin:

Maybee if I remove enough material there the sideways balance would be better.:msp_w00t:


----------



## DanW63 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not really. It's all been done before prolly by better people, but it's what I'm playin with right now:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Maybee if I remove enough material there the sideways balance would be better.:msp_w00t:



And porting really does remove overall weight from a saw....

Looks like this will be a fun one.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 26, 2012)

i was thinking about doing the same thing with my 340 huskie,, i just have to see what will bolt up to it,, be nice if i can take it to a 346:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 26, 2012)

Its going to be a pocket rocket :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

...opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

DanW63 said:


> And porting really does remove overall weight from a saw....
> 
> Looks like this will be a fun one.



I've recorded the before weight of all the parts that will be worked on. Then I'll weigh them after for a total weight loss. That oughta peak SIR. Trolls interest.:msp_wink:



o8f150 said:


> i was thinking about doing the same thing with my 340 huskie,, i just have to see what will bolt up to it,, be nice if i can take it to a 346:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



340 & 345 are the same case. If you didn't know already. :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Its going to be a pocket rocket :msp_w00t:



I hope so!!!!:msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I hope so!!!!:msp_unsure:



It's a quad port jug... 
You know it'll run...
Hmmmm.... What could one do with a plastic case?...
:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's a quad port jug...
> You know it'll run...
> Hmmmm.... What could one do with a plastic case?...
> :monkey:



Not so sure about the case, I think I know what yer getting at. Te thing that will be nice with this set up VS the mag case is I'll be able to work on the cyl base with it off of the saw to get it matched to the lower transfers allot easier. More on that later.....................


----------



## sunfish (Jul 26, 2012)

Cool project!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

I took a close look at the piston & noticed it had some markings cast into it. They looks like they were trying to copy the originals or something. I can see it says IND BRAS on the right side in this pic.





On the other side it has what looks to be a miss shaped husky logo with a B in the middle instead of a H.





Other than that it looks real close to an OEM. I have a used OEM for comparison.















The AM piston is already 5 grams lighter than the OEM. The pins & rings are the same weight.

I've also e-mailed the guy I got it from to see if he knows where these are manufactured.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting thread I'll be paying attention.:msp_mellow:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's a pic of the jug before machining the squishband & base.






And after. So far this jug looks as good as OEM. I just hope the plating is as good as the casting.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

For an update, the guy I got this from says they do come from China.

I've got the jug all laid out & ready to grind.

Intake side





transfers









exhaust









I checked the timing #'s on this VS the stock & they are pretty close except the transfers.
Measurements are in duration

OEM 346xp
EX 146*
TR 110*
IN 142*
BD 18*
Squish .042"

AM 346xp
EX 144*
TR 96*
IN 146*
BD 24*
Squish .044"


----------



## husqyfan (Jul 26, 2012)

*chamber marks*

what are those 8 marks in the chamber? Something to do with the casting method? Ive seen them in many different pictures.


----------



## Nitroman (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks, not bad for a less than $100.00 kodak easy share camera & my shaky hands. *Sometimes I shake like a dog poopin a peach seed*.:msp_scared:



That sir, is a rather disturbing visual.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

husqyfan said:


> what are those 8 marks in the chamber? Something to do with the casting method? Ive seen them in many different pictures.



Ya, just part of the casting.


Nitroman said:


> That sir, is a rather disturbing visual.



Sorry bout that.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Ya, just part of the casting.
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that.:hmm3grin2orange:



So??? Do I get to give this thing the torture test???
And stuff??


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> So??? Do I get to give this thing the torture test???
> And stuff??



I think you might get a chance to run it sooner or later.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

I vote sooner... It needs broke in proper like... 
That and I got this 2150 in parts an stuff...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I vote sooner... It needs broke in proper like...
> That and I got this 2150 in parts an stuff...



I'll see what I can do, but no promises.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand (Jul 26, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally got the jug done. Had to take a break & enjoy the sunset. I know this has nothing to do with saws, but it's nice to stop & enjoy some of Gods little treasures.
This is the first time I've taken pictures like this & thought I'd share them


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

OK now back to saws.

Here's the finished jug

Intake









Transfers









Exhaust


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice work Stumpy thanks for sharing.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 27, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> For an update, the guy I got this from says they do come from China.
> 
> I've got the jug all laid out & ready to grind.
> 
> ...


Did you work on the inner parts of the transfers on this one - they look awfully narrow stock? :msp_smile:


----------



## Nardoo (Jul 27, 2012)

Great stuff Stumpy - very specific descriptions and really clear pics. Love the self deprecating humour too. Thanks.


Al.


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 27, 2012)

Stump, you are on a hot streak! Things are going so good I keep fearing Cahoon will show up. Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!, Great job man. Russ


----------



## greg409 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice,

Proof in my philosophy that everyone's gifted at something, You ARE an artist Stumbroke.

Good stuff, awesome threads, thank you

luck,greg


----------



## cowroy (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a couple 350's that could use this upgrade. opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Did you work on the inner parts of the transfers on this one - they look awfully narrow stock? :msp_smile:


Check out post #33 for the answer to that. I did open them up a little bit.



Bluefish said:


> Stump, you are on a hot streak! Things are going so good I keep fearing Cahoon will show up. Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!, Great job man. Russ



He's welcome any time.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

Now that the jug is done I'm gonna work on the cylinder base. I want to make it match the base of the jug to keep things flowing nice & smooth.












I removed some material that was in the way.


----------



## deye223 (Jul 27, 2012)

:Eye:^:Eye:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2012)

Being able to remove the base to match it with the jug is nice.

Good job man!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

Taking bets on how many rpm's it'll turn no load...
Put me down for 15,600... :msp_wink:
Anyone else???
Don? wanna venture a guess?


----------



## timmcat (Jul 27, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> OK now back to saws.
> 
> Here's the finished jug
> 
> ...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Being able to remove the base to match it with the jug is nice.
> 
> Good job man!



It does come in handy:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Taking bets on how many rpm's it'll turn no load...
> Put me down for 15,600... :msp_wink:
> Anyone else???
> Don? wanna venture a guess?



I believe it'll turn that much and still 4 stroke, but bet Stump will tune it to 14,800... :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

timmcat said:


> Stumpys Customs said:
> 
> 
> > OK now back to saws.
> ...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I believe it'll turn that much and still 4 stroke, but bet Stump will tune it to 14,800... :msp_wink:



12,800 in wood??? :msp_biggrin:
There's just a couple things about this build that are a little different than normal. From the case to the carb to the oversized jug... This should be interesting... 220+ lbs of compression if the squish is under .020.. Just a guess of course...
:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I believe it'll turn that much and still 4 stroke, but bet Stump will tune it to 14,800... :msp_wink:



I'll give it what it likes.:msp_wink:
I don't really care what it turns no load, just hope it turns at least 10,500 in the wood with a 20" 3/8 like the 346 I done last week.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> 12,800 in wood??? :msp_biggrin:
> There's just a couple things about this build that are a little different than normal. From the case to the carb to the oversized jug... This should be interesting... 220+ lbs of compression if the squish is under .020.. Just a guess of course...
> :monkey:



Squish is @ .025''.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

As a side note, the cylinder base is made of magnesium for those like me that didn't know.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

I think I said earlier that I would have a total weight loss after grinding. So here it is. This is for you SawTroll.:msp_wink:

Cylinder
461g
425g
36g loss

Cylinder base
107g
96g
11g loss


Flywheel
276g
264g
12g loss


piston w/o pin & ring
57g
54g
3g loss

Total weight loss 
62g
2.187oz


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 27, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think I said earlier that I would have a total weight loss after grinding. So here it is. This is for you SawTroll.:msp_wink:
> 
> Cylinder
> 461g
> ...


No surprice there, as you removed a lot of metal.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

I want to show the difference in the size of the 346 & the 357 carb mount.





To make the 357 mount fit nice & tidy in there I cut the end off of it.





At first glance nothing seems out of the ordinary for a 345.:msp_thumbup:





While I was in there I upgraded it to an adjustable oiler that came from the same donor saw that the cyl base came from. Te only thing needed to do the swap is to pull the old pump out & also pull the pin out. Then in goes the adjustable pump.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 27, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> As a side note, the cylinder base is made of magnesium for those like me that didn't know.:msp_biggrin:



Do you need a new cylinder base? :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

All I got left after that is the muffler. I installed a 346 muffler bracket to help support the can.





I had to trim the rib where the screw is on the recoil side. The screw I used was a coarse thread wrap handle screw.





Got the shroud fabbed & welded on.





Due to some interruptions I was unable to put this thing in any wood. I'll get a vid of it tomorrow. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Do you need a new cylinder base? :biggrin::biggrin:



No, I didn't ruin it or anything. I just assumed that they were aluminium. :msp_confused:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 27, 2012)

I was afraid it went up in flames. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 27, 2012)

did the mag. act different when removing it?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> did the mag. act different when removing it?



Should have carved right out with the carbide bit...
Those things are awesome...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I was afraid it went up in flames. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Still with the fire jokes:angry2::hmm3grin2orange:


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> did the mag. act different when removing it?



Yah, it seems harder than aluminum & turns super shiny when cut with a burr.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 27, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Still with the fire jokes:angry2::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Yah, it seems harder than aluminum & turns super shiny when cut with a burr.



I'm sorry:msp_unsure::msp_unsure::msp_unsure:


----------



## huskydude (Jul 28, 2012)

This thread REALLY makes me wish I still had the pristine 345 I bought new. :taped:


----------



## timmcat (Jul 28, 2012)

The sun has been up for 2 hours and still no video?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yah, it seems harder than aluminum & turns super shiny when cut with a burr.[/QUOTE]

i was going to ask how to tell if it is magnesium


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2012)

bluesportster02 said:


> Yah, it seems harder than aluminum & turns super shiny when cut with a burr.



i was going to ask how to tell if it is magnesium[/QUOTE]

Taste it...:msp_wink:

REP!!!


----------



## logging22 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> i was going to ask how to tell if it is magnesium



Taste it...:msp_wink:

REP!!![/QUOTE]

Yep. Tastes like chicken.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jul 28, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Taste it...:msp_wink:
> 
> REP!!!



Yep. Tastes like chicken.[/QUOTE]

and a little gritty :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2012)

I finally got a vid of it. I touched the chain Up since I ran it on the 346 & got it a lil grabby.:bang: Still pulls pretty good once it get's through the first 1/3 of the log. 
[video=youtube_share;hQdV9JzVXR0]http://youtu.be/hQdV9JzVXR0[/video]


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's the vid of the 346 after mods.
[video=youtube_share;x9OwBOU6Vtk]http://youtu.be/x9OwBOU6Vtk[/video]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks good Stumpy. I did not time either one but the 346 looks just a tad faster. What do you think? Not a jab just a ??


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2012)

ANd a vid of a stock 346xp for comparison.:msp_biggrin:
[video=youtube_share;sEQb7KGvbss]http://youtu.be/sEQb7KGvbss[/video]


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks good Stumpy. I did not time either one but the 346 looks just a tad faster. What do you think? Not a jab just a ??



I think it is too. the 345 is still strong though. I wish I would have left the chain alone.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 28, 2012)

bluesportster02 said:


> i was going to ask how to tell if it is magnesium



Stick a match to it and if the chicken coop burns down, it was probably Mg.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 28, 2012)

:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup: stump

I've seen a 350 on alky and 30% nitro. I still dont want one. :big_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Stick a match to it and if the chicken coop burns down, it was probably Mg.



Ha HA, not too funny.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2012)

Has anybody takin a stop watch to the first two vids???


----------



## DB43725 (Jul 28, 2012)

Stock 346 was 60 sec
Moded 346 was 40 sec.
Moded 345 was 34 sec.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks good Stumpy. I did not time either one but the 346 looks just a tad faster. What do you think? Not a jab just a ??



Might wanna put a watch to that one Kenneth...
I just did...

346. 39.9
345. 33.9

:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks like some fella has him a play thing come October...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2012)

DB43725 said:


> Stock 346 was 60 sec
> Moded 346 was 40 sec.
> Moded 345 was 34 sec.





Hedgerow said:


> Might wanna put a watch to that one Kenneth...
> I just did...
> 
> 346. 39.9
> ...



Thanks fellers, just wanted to make sure I wasn't goin crazy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like some fella has him a play thing come October...



You know, I've got some pretty awesome customers. The owner of this saw is gonna let me take it to the WI GTG As soon as we get back from there I'll ship it to him. Thanks.


----------



## milkman (Jul 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Might wanna put a watch to that one Kenneth...
> I just did...
> 
> 346. 39.9
> ...



That's almost identical to what I came up with, awesome 345.


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow!!! Russ


----------



## sunfish (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey, this one might beat my old 346xp! :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> You know, I've got some pretty awesome customers. The owner of this saw is gonna let me take it to the WI GTG As soon as we get back from there I'll ship it to him. Thanks.



Yea... I'd say he's a pretty alright fella... 
For a Texan...
An stuff...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Hey, this one might beat my old 346xp! :msp_mellow:



Levi wants a re-match... 
He's already asked me about it...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Levi wants a re-match...
> He's already asked me about it...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That Deere is a pretty hot saw! :msp_w00t:

But I'll go easy on him.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2012)

sunfish said:


> That Deere is a pretty hot saw! :msp_w00t:
> 
> But I'll go easy on him.



Levi says you'd better bring your "A" game... 
He's feeling good about his chances...
Liking his chain right now... But don't worry, we got plenty of time to mess it up between now and then...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Might wanna put a watch to that one Kenneth...
> I just did...
> 
> 346. 39.9
> ...



Must have been the way the chain was grabbing made it look slow. You are right. 

Stumpy did you change any thing that you know of.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 29, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Must have been the way the chain was grabbing made it look slow. You are right.
> 
> Stumpy did you change any thing that you know of.



I know, it felt slower too. The 345 has a milder feel to it when running it and doesn't turn as many rpms outa the wood as the 346. So far I've got it set @ 13,800 no load, but it pulls around 10,500 in the wood. I was feelin lazy today & didn't spend much time fine tuning it. 

The only big difference between the 345 & the 346 is the case and the aftermarket cyl. The only porting change was on the intake. the 346 had a few more degrees of duration, but I widened the intake more on the 345 so there should have been much change in volume pulled into the case. Otherwise the size & shape of the ports was as close to the same as one could get by going off of memory & pics of the 346 jug. I wish I would have measured the case volume with some fluid on the 346 & compared it to the 345. Just off the top of my head & by looking at them there wasn't much of a difference. I wonder if the feel of the saw has something to do with the plastic case & plastic handle absorbing more of the vibrations & harmonics than the mag case & aluminum handle of the 346. 

Overall I'm pretty satisfied with the way it turned out.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 29, 2012)

The chain can make all the difference in the world, which you made more aggressive. The 346 definately sounds stronger, holding more RPMs in the cut.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The chain can make all the difference in the world, which you made more aggressive. The 346 definately sounds stronger, holding more RPMs in the cut.



I know, I'm still wishing I woulda left the chain alone so the comparison woulda been more even. Actually by the tach they were both holding around the same rpms, hence one of or possibly the reason the 345 was a tad faster since it was taking a lil more bite.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 29, 2012)

It'd be interesting to see if there's a difference in the volume of the mixing area of the crankcases between the two saws. That would make a measurable difference.


----------



## ChainFinn (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome thread, i say. Kind of "common mans hot rod saw" thing going on.

I had to dive in to my pile of junk saws, and i did find a oe346xp top end, as well as several plastic cases. BUT, i have to ask, about that adapter plate .....whats the part number for it, if there is any ?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 29, 2012)

Finn Click here Chainsawr World's largest inventory of Chainsaw Parts click on Illistrated parts the rest is elementary. Good luck


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> It'd be interesting to see if there's a difference in the volume of the mixing area of the crankcases between the two saws. That would make a measurable difference.



If stump were to have just replaced the jug and put it on a 345 case with less capacity than a 346 "assuming" any way, the rpm's would be a bit lower with a slight rise in torque... Provided there was enough case capacity to feed the larger jug... 
Stump gave it more capacity than it had stock, but how much was that?
The port timing was changed also, so this is all speculation... And I'm taking a break, and standing here in the shade... I think the heat has cooked my brain...


----------



## Wolfcsm (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks.

Hal


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 30, 2012)

Wolfcsm said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Hal



NO, Thank you:msp_wink:


----------



## epalmerson (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome saw, awesome thread Stumpy.


----------



## mainely (Aug 2, 2012)

That's some mighty fine work. Thanks for taking the time to document it. I just happen to have a nice 350 EPA with a scored piston. I was already doing the 353 piston and and found this very interesting. 

Thanks again.


----------



## ChainFinn (Aug 2, 2012)

We demand more threads like this.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 2, 2012)

ChainFinn said:


> We demand more threads like this.



Here's the next project.:msp_wink:
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/204797.htm


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 3, 2012)

Good work stumpy,i think more builders should do the same and share there work with us all.:smile2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

Thought I'd update the thread. 
The owner of this saw was gracious enough to let me keep it to take it with me to the WI GTG last weekend. It made a good showin against the other ported 346's there and cut just about the same speed I was told. Got it all cleaned up & ready to ship off.

One last detail on the muffler. I made a spark screen for it.






Show & shine





And the data





I would really like to try a build like this with an OEM cyl just for giggles.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

Andy and I ran it against his slick 346, and they were virtually identical in the cut.






We switched sides / traded saws, never could get one to shine over the other... Both awesome little cutters...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Andy and I ran it against his slick 346, and they were virtually identical in the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you recall if he was running .325 or 3/8 chain?? I think it was .325, but not sure & don't think it makes a difference either way.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Aug 16, 2012)

Stumpy - thanks again.

Looking forward to putting a few tanks of fuel through it before the GTG in October.

Hal


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

Wolfcsm said:


> Stumpy - thanks again.
> 
> Looking forward to putting a few tanks of fuel through it before the GTG in October.
> 
> Hal



No problem Hal, Just hope you can tell the difference in it from the stock top end........


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like another winner from the coop! Russ


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

Bluefish said:


> Looks like another winner from the coop! Russ



Thanks Russ, just doin my job.

You have a nice pair of saws in yer sig...........Just sayin


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 16, 2012)

This was an interesting project that came out great. I enjoyed the pictures a lot. I have to ask one question - is there a metal insert below that cylinder base, or is the crank spinning over plastic? I'd read that some saws were designed that way but have not been able to tell for sure.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> This was an interesting project that came out great. I enjoyed the pictures a lot. I have to ask one question - is there a metal insert below that cylinder base, or is the crank spinning over plastic? I'd read that some saws were designed that way but have not been able to tell for sure.



Plastic baby!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> This was an interesting project that came out great. I enjoyed the pictures a lot. I have to ask one question - is there a metal insert below that cylinder base, or is the crank spinning over plastic? I'd read that some saws were designed that way but have not been able to tell for sure.



The bottom of the case is just plastic with no metal shell over it.


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> The bottom of the case is just plastic with no metal shell over it.


Thanks, that's interesting!


----------

